# Fuel saver (3) this one is guaranteed



## 112425 (May 19, 2008)

Must agree with Frank and I think that we can forget the domestic use of H2o until we can use the H, however, a couple of years ago I found the answer. 
Since adopting this I have gone from 25mpg< and now expect >40mpg on every trip, my bhp has gone from 110 to nearly 200 and the performance is unbelievable changing down for hills is no more. 
It wasn't cheap but with that return you wouldn't expect it to be. 
With 5 adults on board awning chairs gas and water tanks full, x3 large batteries in fact everything required for a two week stay, I can now drive from the M25 to the Spanish border without topping my 80 litre diesel tank up.

Can any of you imagine what that is like? "That is via Calais not Bilbao"......

I will be driving to Lake Como in July and I would hope to do that without stopping for fuel and given the right conditions I will be travelling at the speed limit. 
Any one of you could get the same return weather you are driving an RV or even a converted coach If you are a fan of diesel as a fuel then this could be for you. :!:


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

AND.....?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Hi

I am sure I could improve my mpg from 24 to 40 if I sold the Kontiki and took on a Romahome or what ever they are called.

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are you running on snake oil DGS ?

G


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

must be a mast through the roof and a great big sail


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

and the item is...............................? :roll:


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

A 50cc moped with lightweight tent and 4 free train tickets for the family

Try using a balloon on your go faster pedal....its more effective


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do I detect a touch of scepticism? :roll:


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

DGS said:


> Must agree with Frank and I think that we can forget the domestic use of H2o until we can use the H, however, a couple of years ago I found the answer.
> Since adopting this I have gone from 25mpg< and now expect >40mpg on every trip, my bhp has gone from 110 to nearly 200 and the performance is unbelievable changing down for hills is no more.
> It wasn't cheap but with that return you wouldn't expect it to be.
> With 5 adults on board awning chairs gas and water tanks full, x3 large batteries in fact everything required for a two week stay, I can now drive from the M25 to the Spanish border without topping my 80 litre diesel tank up.
> ...


Are you going to share your secret fully?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not April 1st is it?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Nah! he's got one of these:-










Motorhome Bike <<


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't mock!

That's a secret prototype of the next generation Hymer.

SD


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am wondering if the Bike Motorhome suffers water ingress onto the pedals ...that scuttle looks dodgy :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Do I detect a tongue firmly planted in a cheek, or is there just a faint whiff emanating from the cowshed?? :wink:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I reckon the rest of the family are a'pushin' the MH!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DGS said:


> Must agree with Frank and I think that we can forget the domestic use of H2o until we can use the H, however, a couple of years ago I found the answer.
> Since adopting this I have gone from 25mpg< and now expect >40mpg on every trip, my bhp has gone from 110 to nearly 200 and the performance is unbelievable changing down for hills is no more.
> It wasn't cheap but with that return you wouldn't expect it to be.
> With 5 adults on board awning chairs gas and water tanks full, x3 large batteries in fact everything required for a two week stay, I can now drive from the M25 to the Spanish border without topping my 80 litre diesel tank up.
> ...


Shame he hasnt paid his tenner otherwise you would all get PM's

" Dear MHFacts member, thank you for your interest in my invention, please forward the sum of £350 to my bank in Nigeria and I will send you one.

Regards

Frank Numnbo"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Peter - don't give him ideas :evil: 

:lol:

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

wow well done DGS ive been waiting for years for one. Brilliant. 
Send me one in diy please. Oh and in blue if you have one!
Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> DGS said:
> 
> 
> > Must agree with Frank and I think that we can forget the domestic use of H2o until we can use the H, however, a couple of years ago I found the answer.
> ...


Rolling on the floor laughing...

R


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Except in this case, PM's means "Power Modules"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its obvious innit? 

Coming along the M25 today from Kent on a downhill section,the onboard computer was tell me I was doing 99.9 mpg and thats as high as the readout goes.

Look at an atlas and you'll see, its all downhill to Spain. Just don't expect the same MPG going to Scandinavia!!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Its obvious innit?
> 
> Coming along the M25 today from Kent on a downhill section,the onboard computer was tell me I was doing 99.9 mpg and thats as high as the readout goes.
> 
> Look at an atlas and you'll see, its all downhill to Spain. Just don't expect the same MPG going to Scandinavia!!


That's not right either - it may be downhill going to Spain BUT it's uphill coming home, surely you have to take the average??????????


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

DGS said:


> Must agree with Frank and I think that we can forget the domestic use of H2o until we can use the H, however, a couple of years ago I found the answer.
> Since adopting this I have gone from 25mpg< and now expect >40mpg on every trip, my bhp has gone from 110 to nearly 200 and the performance is unbelievable changing down for hills is no more.
> It wasn't cheap but with that return you wouldn't expect it to be.
> With 5 adults on board awning chairs gas and water tanks full, x3 large batteries in fact everything required for a two week stay, I can now drive from the M25 to the Spanish border without topping my 80 litre diesel tank up.
> ...


Bugger, he's nicked my Diesel powered "teleporter" blueprints


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Its obvious innit?
> 
> Coming along the M25 today from Kent on a downhill section,the onboard computer was tell me I was doing 99.9 mpg and thats as high as the readout goes.


I had an XJ6, on the overrun the computer like yours often showed 99 mpg.
On kickdown was about 1mpg


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_That's not right either - it may be downhill going to Spain BUT it's uphill coming home, surely you have to take the average??????????_

DGS the original poster only mentions *going* to Spain, not returning.

I rest my case, M'lud!


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Don't Get Stung*

I suspect DGS stands for the above..... 

Any other ideas?


----------



## 112425 (May 19, 2008)

Well I am very disappointed with you lot, you have little faith. Rapide561 a Romahome indeed, I wouldn’t be seen dead in such a vehicle let alone get 5 adults and a full load to Spain and back, you accuse me of scepticism? Spacerunner Scandinavia is much cooler the air is more dense giving even better MPG.
My given MPH is an average from fill to fill. My worst ever was 38mpg and best 46mpg average on one tank full. I keep all this data on a spread sheet if you are interested.
I don’t have a sail or run on snake oil, I use standard Asda diesel. No tongue in cheek or bull s--- Chris.
I will put hand on heart and say that everything that I’ve said is the truth the hole and nothing but the truth in fact I could have said a whole lot more about the benefits of the last two years. 
Although the unit has come down a bit in price since I purchased mine, I know that when I give you the details, you will all say “HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THAT” believe me it is worth every penny and more. I get nightmares just thinking about 300 miles before you have to start looking for a filling point again. 
No I am not an agent and make no gain from any units sold.
As a none subscriber I will use my last free most later today giving you the manufacturer and UK supplier details, but sit down before reading the cost. 
DSG


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

It looks like you have 5 posts already.

I am guessing on a system like that fitted by ECO bus and coach.

Russell

If you can't post DSG, email me.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

I think I read about this for free on OAL 8)


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

DGS said:


> Well I am very disappointed with you lot, you have little faith. Rapide561 a Romahome indeed, I wouldn't be seen dead in such a vehicle let alone get 5 adults and a full load to Spain and back, you accuse me of scepticism? Spacerunner Scandinavia is much cooler the air is more dense giving even better MPG.
> My given MPH is an average from fill to fill. My worst ever was 38mpg and best 46mpg average on one tank full. I keep all this data on a spread sheet if you are interested.
> I don't have a sail or run on snake oil, I use standard Asda diesel. No tongue in cheek or bull s--- Chris.
> I will put hand on heart and say that everything that I've said is the truth the hole and nothing but the truth in fact I could have said a whole lot more about the benefits of the last two years.
> ...


Originally I said "Are you going to share your secret fully?" It is a shame you didn't at the outset? Perhaps you will, but you must forgive us sceptics for wondering if what you say is really achievable as there are so many false claims intended to take in gullible people and relieve them of their cash! I await you post with interest. By the way the £10 fee is well worth it!


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

Go on DGS stop being a poseur salesman and share the magic "secret" with us mere plebs!!! Otherwise have sex and travel


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

So the power has almost doubled, yet you are using only just over half as much fuel, I feel a rewrite of the first law of thermodynamics is called for  

Andrew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't encourage him

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

hurry up DGS we are all getting p doff .
I want a shower and watch footy that was recorded earlier.
I spend over £100 per week on diesel and would love to save money.

God moves in mysterious ways. Maybe DGS will reapear as SGD 


DP


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

loddy said:


> Don't encourage him
> 
> Loddy


I know, I know, A Frames, gas attacks, motorway aires, we just can't stop ourselves. Why don't we just sit on our hands? 

Andrew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Fuel costs*

Greetings,

I have actually found a way to cut my fuel bills in half...................

.........and I will let you know how!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This topic has gone very quiet, hasn't it?

Wonder if the original post was referring to something like this:- http://www.runyourcarwithwater.com/

I have always believed that if something looks too good to be true is most probably is and I think this one fits the bill!


----------

